# Who makes the best BALLASTs?



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey guys...     lookin to get a 600 watt mh+hps light and was wondering what company makes the best ballast? Ive seen several on ebay such as:  

Xtrasun 5yr warr.  /  Quantumgrow  3 yr warr.  and dimmable  /  Lumatek  5yr warr.

Anyone out there using any of these? 
let me know...
And thanks in advance...


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm partial to Lumatek.


Here's some reasons:
http://www.lumatek.co.uk/whyelectronicballasts.htm


----------



## Mutt (Jul 21, 2009)

Digital ballasts quality is important but with mag ballasts...come on just a step up transformer ignitor and a cap with a mogul socket (hoods is prolly worth more IMO  ).....i look for best buy when it comes to magnetic ballasts. 
but the digitals is where you get into who does what better 

Like the days of the old CRT comp monitors...CTX was 130 bucks, Another company was 180 bucks...both had samsung CRT tubes and inerds...prolly the same for most magnetic ballast companies.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 21, 2009)

im def thinkin digital Mutt....   do you have a pref?


----------



## crizzo357 (Jul 22, 2009)

Lumatek is the way to go.

Criz


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 22, 2009)

I had to make my own but hey we do what we have to do.

Cheers!!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 22, 2009)

I use a lumatec  600 watt


----------



## Mutt (Jul 22, 2009)

Like all these guys said...lumatek seems the most popular...i use magnetic.


----------



## meds4me (Jul 22, 2009)

Muut: why do you use a magnetic ballist ? even from my limited knowledge concerning mag's vs digitals are that digitals are move energy efficent and thus why the Lumatek 600 are so popular as they give out near 1000 lumens at 600 watt consumption. 
I have both. One old mag 400 w MH and 2 new 600 HPS lumatek's. Besides the old mag "buzzing" all the time and that it uses as much power as my 600 do...what gives ? just curious....


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 22, 2009)

I use Bal digital ballasts and have done for 3 years now and they are both doing their job 100% as they did on day one of purchase.

The Lumetek's are i believe from what i found out when i was doing my research into digital ballasts just an expensive branded Bal.

Dont quote me on that but what the hell they are superb my Bal's.

Degenerative Disc theres nothing better than putting ones life on the line fire risk wise with a ballast set up all on a nice little bed of firewood.

Sometimes i cannot believe the things people do in order to grow weed.

lol

Hey meds4me maybe mutt needs something to fry his eggs on imho thats all mag ballasts are good for except annoying the hell out of you with their incessant buzzzzzzzzzzingggggggg.

Time4Plan-B


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 22, 2009)

Most would consider Hortilux a credible source... 

View attachment Ballast Comparison.pdf


----------



## StoneyBud (Jul 22, 2009)

Before we all go beating each other up, we need to remember that some folks don't have the money up front to buy the more expensive things. Folks with children very often, and rightfully so, put their children's needs before their own desires for bigger and better things.

Even though a digital ballast will save money in the long run, they do cost more initially. That initial cost difference can sometimes be the thing that makes it not happen.

Both types of ballast get the job done. The weed ends up being harvested, cured and used.

Let's all keep our eye on the ball and remember the end result is what we're after.

I happen to be using two ballasts right now. One is a Lumatek digital the other is a brand X analog. When and if that analog ballast ever craps the bed, I'll replace it with another Lumatek. Until then, I just can't bring myself to put the analog ballast in storage and buy another digital.

Hey, that's Stoney's logic. It works for me.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 22, 2009)

i use magnetic, made by htg supply, it works fine 4 me and it didnt cost that much.ill rather me a better reflecter and up grade the room more


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 22, 2009)

I use Galaxy Ballasts and love them! Never had any problems what so ever! But I definitly think its a prefernce thing!


                                                    Phatpharmer


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 22, 2009)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> I use Bal digital ballasts and have done for 3 years now and they are both doing their job 100% as they did on day one of purchase.
> 
> The Lumetek's are i believe from what i found out when i was doing my research into digital ballasts just an expensive branded Bal.
> 
> ...


 
I need something to get hot enough to light my joint! I'm not aloud to play with lighters or matches! LOL Thanks for the tip Time4plan. 

Cheers!!!


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jul 22, 2009)

I like the "Digital Greenhouse" ballasts I have from HTG, I have two 600 watt of these digitals running two cool tubes. 
replace xx with tt... 
hXxp://htgsupply.com/growlighttypes.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=101

These ballasts are completely silent, and I was able to get two of them and upgrade the hoods to cool tubes for a total of just UNDER $500 to get everything to my front door in a plain box....I couldn't find a better deal anywhere.
  Having used the ballasts for a few months I love them.  They make no noise, have worked perfectly so far for over 6 months, no issues.
  If I had the money I would invest in some of the new high powered tri-band LED's.  A 600 watt costs $1,500-$2,500, but they claim you can get the same plant growth from one of these at 600 watts, than from two 1,000 watt HPS lights.  The LED lights last ten years and use so much less power that they pay forthemselves over time, but who has the extra $1,500-$2,500 to invest in a light?  Best part, those LED's use no ballast, create emuch less heat leaving almost no thermal footprint.

  When i was looking at ballasts the only thing i really cared about was reliability.  In my opinion the bulb you use has much more impact that the ballast so that is where I wanted to invest the money in the light set-up.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi degenerative disc i wasnt intending to be so rude in my reply so please accept my apologies for my blunt comments regarding your ballast.

You know what i was trying to say i suppose safety before all else.

Time4Plan-B


----------



## degenerative_disc (Jul 23, 2009)

No worries Time4plan!

Cheers!!


----------

